# Ringing in ears



## Rose

Noticed on the ibs board that this symptom came up. Is this a symptom of fibro?My husband has this frequently.


----------



## Guest

Hey Rose, it`s me again. Well if the ringing in ears is a sign of fibro I could be the poster child for it. I have had this for over 10yrs it gets so bad at times I think I will go crazy. I get very dizzy at times and the mornings are the worse I get up nauseaous and dizzy it takes about 1hr to get half way right. I have to get up early enough to give myself time to adjust or I cant drive to work. They have done extensive hearing test and MRIs on my head and found nothing(I dont mean theres nothin in my head they just didnt find anthing wrong) I have tried the meds for vertigo and they just made it worse. I would be very interested if anyone else had this and got over it to post how.------------------Peter44


----------



## Rose

WOW!! No wonder you are the puk phobic. If you are dizzy all the time that what certainly make your stomach in a whirl.No help just lots of sympathy>


----------



## Guest

Hey Peter44,I may have mentioned the ringing on the other board because I tend to have it from time to time as well. Also the dizziness. I notice, however, that the dizziness is generally follows my IBS. I suspect that the spasms in the bowels may have something to do with it. If my husband has a bad stomach (once every two years, lucky boy) and he has a lot of cramping, he gets real dizzy. It's hard to have too much sympathy when that's sort of a monthly occurrence with me. But I try.Have you thought about an illness called Tynitis (spelling?) - I watched the Today Show one time and Tony Randall (the actor) was on - he had it and described the same symptoms you have. He said that there was no cure - you have to live with it - but one day it just disappeared and never came back (he'd had it for many, many years). Hope this helps!Oh, I forgot. I also had a friend who had the same symptoms (exactly) that you have and they diagnosed it as a virus. He had it for several months and still has bouts now and again. He used valium. It helped him function better.[This message has been edited by heykate (edited 01-23-99).]


----------



## Guest

While reading helpful info on the IBS board I was curious about the Fibromyalgia and the first thing that I saw was about ringing in the ears which is something I have had for many years. I have been dealing with nausea and lack of appetite along with depression and digestive problems. I am seeing a GI Dr. and am seeing some relief from the nausea by taking prevacid, reglan and drinking pedialyte for rehydration. I've had tests run like the ones discussed on the board and IBS is the only diagnosis so far. I was told the constant high pitch noise in my ears is probably from TMJ and when my ears feel like they have fluid and pressure, I am told it is from congestion in my sinuses. Most medications, prescribed and over the counter cause stomach upset, etc., so it seems to be a vicious cycle of trying to find a solution to help manage this disorder and having to deal with the physical and mental distress it causes. This discussion group is a god send and offers support to those in need of it. Thanks


----------



## Boots

Anybody know why ears itch badly? It seems that it makes me too restless to sleep well. I've washed them and oiled them with Q-tips and aloe. Also, when I sleep, I sleep on my hand on my cheek and my thumb behind the earlobe. If I take my hand away then the ear becomes irritated. I thought it might be because my hearing is getting poor and that raises the ear enough to be alert to dangers in the night. Maybe I'm going bonkers.


----------



## Rose

Boots, has our dr. exam you lately? Sounds like you might have fluid in your ear, which can make it more difficult to hear.


----------



## Guest

Boots - This may sound unusual, but at times I will try almost anything if I think it will help. One of my co-workers told me to warm up some olive oil and put two drops in each ear, so I tried it and the pressure and itching subsided for a few hours, it didn't stop the ringing - be sure the oil is not hot but warm....


----------



## Guest

Peter44,Your symptoms sound like they may be migraine . I've discovered this in myself after 35 years. Are you sensitive to any of the following triggers?Foods: anything containing nitrates, nitrites, MSG, tyramine, or phenylethylamine, i.e. aged cheeses (all except cottage, cream, and process), alcohol, avocado, bacon, bananas, broad beans (e.g. lima), canned figs, chicken livers, Chinese food (!!), citrus fruits and juices (orange, lemon, grapefruit, lime), chocolate, coffee (including decaf), tea, fermented sausage (salami, etc.), herring, hot dogs, nuts, onions, yougourt.Changes: temperature, season, travel (jet lag), altitude, schedule, skipped meals.Others: bright or flashing lights (fluorescents, computer screens, casinos), intense activity (including exercise).I was very sensitive to most of the above: for 35 years, I was dazed and sleepy, achy, droopy and would often feel dizzy and "far away from my surroundings". Lately, I've been vomiting once a month because of my sensitivity. Since I had only mild headaches, it never occured to me that I suffered from migraine.I've been taking an herbal medecine for the past few weeks and improvement was almost immediate. Feverfew is an herb (available over-the-counter here in Canada) that palliates migraine symptoms, which you may have. In terms of medication, there are three types: suppressives, abortives, and serotonin reuptake inhibitors (Prozac).Suppressives prevent migraines from happening. Abortives stop them once they've started. Serotonin treatments strengthen your nervous system, I believe (this, plus the feverfew, is what I've been on for the past two weeks). First results are encouraging: the feverfew reduces my symptoms; as for the Prozac (fluoxetine), I'll know in a month.My advice: try the feverfew, see if you're sensitive to the migraine triggers (especially food), talk to your doctor about symptoms and treatments.Good luck!Stratos Psarianosstratos.psarianos###sympatico.ca


----------



## Guest

TESTING PASSWORD


----------



## Guest

Peter44Have you had your thyroid tested?Make sure they do a TSH test, I have a underactive thyroid, you get extremely dizzy especially if you get up too fast, an example you are sitting in your parked car and the car still feels like it is moving. Has this happened to you? Along with my thyroid problem came symptoms that were like Chronic Fatigue syndrome, sensitive to most foods, stomack pain, allegeries all year long. I am on alternative medicines and went through a 8-10 week detox with a naturpatic doctor and see a thyroid specialist. That combination has made me on the road to recovery, after a 1 1/2 I am now back to working out in a gym 1 hour a day, and I am feeling better everyday. It is really nice not to be dizzy, nausea, and to get a good nights sleep again. Best of luck.


----------

